# Schwinn? Excelsior?  Lets here your thoughts



## Robertriley (Aug 17, 2018)

I thought this was a Westfield with a Pope crank and Hawthorne badge, not it looks like it may be a Schwinn frame and fork.  Let's see your thoughts.  I friend shot me over a restored Schwinn Excelsior and the frame looked the same.


----------



## Goldenindian (Aug 17, 2018)

My thought is schwinn. Those built in dropstand ears are a sign of teens schwinn I believe....provide further research soon....Cool find,fun project. Thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## pedal4416 (Aug 17, 2018)

I’m sticking with Schwinn. Those dropouts give it away.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Aug 17, 2018)

looks like it walks like a duck


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 17, 2018)

Westfield/Pope chainring?


----------



## bentwoody66 (Aug 17, 2018)

Is it yours Chris?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 18, 2018)

bentwoody66 said:


> Is it yours Chris?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



Yes it is


----------



## Goldenindian (Aug 18, 2018)

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/odd-20s-schwinn-excelsior.82395/




Cabe member ace had/has a cool one!


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 18, 2018)

Great looking bike.  Thanks


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 18, 2018)

those old bikes are so cool with that curved bar.  I'm going to build one out of a 70's Schwinn Varsity and fool everyone.


----------



## pedal4416 (Aug 18, 2018)

I think this is a great bike. It’s a beautiful frame that you don’t see everyday. It’s a keeper for the right person! The correct parts are not too hard to find if your patient.


----------



## pedal4416 (Aug 18, 2018)

Schwinn has it labeled as the “World No. 1757” in the 1917 Catalog. They called it “A F$&¥ing Mans Machine” (please excuse my language I’m just the messenger!)
1917 Schwinn Catalog 
“
A man's machine of highest grade throughout with extra low saddle position double curved frame, built to meet all the requirements of heavy riders or hard service.

FRAME: 20-inch measuring 2-inches less at the on account of 2-inch drop in top bar, made of One-inch, 19 gauge seamless steel tubing, all flush joints. The Trum bar in solidly brazed according to best engineering practice.
WHEELS: 28-inch.
FORK:Trussed motorcycle style, extra drop forged crown; Seamless fork-sides nicely tapered.
CRANK HANGER: Drop forged, one-piece 7-inch cranks removable without disturbing cups.
FINISH: Handsomely enameled in national blue with white head and beautifully striped in white.
FRONT HUB: New Departure.
COASTER BRAKE: New Departure or Atherton.
RIMS: One-piece maple enameled to match frame.
CHAIN: 3/16-inch roller, 1/2inch pitch.
SPROCKETS: 52-tooth front, 18-tooth rear.
SPOKES: Swaged plane wire, 36 in front and 36 in rear.
TIRES: Firestone single tube.
HANDLE BAR: Forward extension, with wound leather grips.
SADDLE: Motorbike.
PEDALS: Rubber, motorcycle style.
TOOL BAG: Contain pump, wrench oiler and tire repair kit.
GUARDS: Raised center front and rear, leather flat on front, double flat brace on rear.
STAND: Armless type, enameled to match frame.

PRICE, $60.00”


----------



## pedal4416 (Aug 18, 2018)

I recently sold a square excelsior badge that I was saving away for your exact frame but I never had the cash for the frame when they came up for sale. That’s the way this hobby works.
1921 Excelsior Henderson Catalog


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 18, 2018)

Same frame as the Excelsior 1707?


----------



## anders1 (Aug 18, 2018)

If I’m not mistaken wasn’t Schwinn building Excelsior frames at that time? I believe Schwinn bought Excelsior in 1911-12


----------

